# Studying TEFL and work in Malaysia questions



## biofena (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello there, 
I've several questions

1-I'll have a TEFL course in Malaysia 

2-Can I work while studying ?

3-what are the casual jobs available ? (in a restaurant,an hotel,,,etc)

4-what are the wages for those jobs ?

5-Does it worth to get this course in Malaysia or should I be looking to take it in a native English speaking nation?

thank you


----------

